# HELP!! cracked pane on bottom of exo terra ideas on replacing?



## Ashtonsmum (Aug 14, 2008)

_Ive bought an exo terra today 45x45x60 Ive had it cheap as The person who had it got sent a replacement and sold this one._

_It has a crack in the bottom right hand corner below the doors. We've tried cutting the seals but cant seem to get the pane out, it seems to be stuck at the bottom. Is there a specific way to remove the pane of glass so that I can get a new one fitted._

_I Figure they've put it together so there has to be some way to take it apart again! I imagine it'll mean having to re-seal it but that doesnt matter.


Thanks in advance!

Sarah_


----------



## matt2107 (Oct 6, 2009)

Any chance of getting two pieces of glass cut that would fit inside the bottom to make a new base?

Then seal all round and across the join?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't you seal it as it is?

Best way is to just smash it all out with a hammer if not...what I would do anyway.


----------



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

try getting some of that stuff they use on cracked winscreens on cars, and remember the name of the advert. there is always a guy doin this in big car parks round my way. think it may be auto glass repair.


----------



## Ashtonsmum (Aug 14, 2008)

_Thanks for your replies._

_The pane of glass seems to be stuck into the bottom peice (you know black the bit of plastic or whatever is which is attatched to the bottom of the exo terra that goes right the way round to hold it together)_

_even if I were to smash it out there would still be glass stuck inside the black bit that holds tank together at bottom._

_Sarah_


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

reptile-lover said:


> _Thanks for your replies._
> 
> _The pane of glass seems to be stuck into the bottom peice (you know black the bit of plastic or whatever is which is attatched to the bottom of the exo terra that goes right the way round to hold it together)_
> 
> ...


Yeah they are a pain in the ass to remove.

I recently had to do this one a side pane of an exo 60cm. The best advice I can give is to run a stanley knife round the silicon and try to remove the glass in large chunks, wearing protective gloves. It's a nightmare to remove.

Other than that, try a glass repair resin, or perhaps have a pane cut to fit the base and simply glue it on top of the split pane to reinforce it.


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

Why not get a thin piece of *GLASS or PURSPEX* cut bit smaller than the base of the tank, then cover one side with a film of *SILICONE* and stick it inside or under the tank!!!

This will *SEAL AND STRENGTHEN* the tank base at the same time. :2thumb:


----------

